# Man spends $400 to find out limping dog was imitating owner



## Robert59 (Jan 23, 2021)

A British man said he spent about $400 to have a veterinarian examine his dog's limp, but it turned out the canine was just imitating his owner, who had a broken ankle.

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2021/0...imping-dog-was-imitating-owner/8321611083849/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 23, 2021)

Oh, Robert, I'm dying with laughter right now!

That is one of the most entertaining things I have ever seen!


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 23, 2021)

Me too, that's so cute!


----------



## win231 (Jan 24, 2021)

I heard a similar cute story, but it was an 8-year-old kid who started limping.
His parents took him to several doctors & none of them could figure out what was wrong with him.
Then, one doctor (who was smarter than the rest) asked the boy, "Why do you limp?"
The boy said, "I'm Deputy Chester.  I work for Marshall Dillon."


----------

